# What is the Bolt pattern on the audi 4000 quattro wheels (BBS type)



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

What is the Bolt pattern on the audi 4000 quattro wheels (BBS type)
they look like or, maybe they are the same as the jetta GLI mesh type wheel. I'm not sure if they are 4x100 or 4x105
I'm looking at a set that is gold in color........... for now
Please help me asap... 
Thank you all

oh, these aren't the wheels, but they are the same style or maybe they are the same...... I just need to know the bolt pattern 4x100 or 4x105










[Modified by Big CADDY, 9:35 PM 7-2-2002]


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: What is the Bolt pattern on the audi 4000 quattro wheels (Big CADDY)*

4000 quattro are 4x108
4000 front wheel drive are 4x100


----------



## Couper (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: What is the Bolt pattern on the audi 4000 quattro wheels (cjmiller)*

Do not follow the tirerack.com wheel guide for late 80's and early 90's Audi. All the wheels listed are of the wrong bolt pattern. All the ones listed are 4x 100 when really most of them should be a 4X 108 pattern


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: What is the Bolt pattern on the audi 4000 quattro wheels (Big CADDY)*

I don't think those are actually 4000 wheels, but 80/90 wheels. Which would be a 4x108 bolt pattern which will fit all 4000s (not just Quattro) from 1984.5-1987.


----------

